# river craft transom replacement



## david_saito (Sep 6, 2014)

No replies ? Is this a dumb question ?


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

It'll be fine. Just get a good piece of dry wood. Seal all penetrations with epoxy plugs and sealant around the screws/bolts. I'd say it would last ten plus.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Call Hodges Brothers in FWB.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

> Call Hodges Brothers in FWB.


They do stock it if I remember correctly.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

If your willing to spend about $70 on materials I would make it out of 1" Divynal cell core. It will never rot and will support your motor. I made mine out of 1 1/2" and it supports a 40HP Tohatsu.


----------

